# не работают режимы работы процессора

## SmilePlz

Доброго времени суток, заметил не давно что перестали работать режимы работы процессора. пропали таки режимы как  userspace ondemand conservative

```
uname -a

Linux Zzz 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #7 SMP Wed Jun 25 14:32:51 MSK 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3217U CPU @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors

performance powersave

cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 

powersave

grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo

cpu MHz      : 1744.875

cpu MHz      : 1799.929

cpu MHz      : 1615.078

cpu MHz      : 1800.000

```

настройки ядра:

```
541 # CPU Frequency scaling$

 542 #$

 543 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y$

 544 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y$

 545 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y$

 546 # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set$

 547 # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set$

 548 # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set$

 549 # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set$

 550 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y$

 551 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y$

 552 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y$

 553 # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set$

 554 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y$

 555 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y$
```

решил сделать собрать acpi-cpufreq модулем, но тишина какая то

```
modprobe acpi_cpufreq

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4725  0
```

подскажите что я делаю не так...

----------

## Pinkbyte

Что в dmesg при попытке загрузки модуля?

----------

## SmilePlz

ничего не выводит

```

modprobe -v acpi_cpufreq 

insmod /lib/modules/3.12.21-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko

[13599.981458] emerge (30910) used greatest stack depth: 3880 bytes left

[16317.863308] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x82 - asked for 20 bytes, 12 bytes untransferred

[16317.864292] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x82 - asked for 20 bytes, 15 bytes untransferred

[18585.796554] kworker/u8:0 (13501) used greatest stack depth: 3816 bytes left
```

это последние строки они не меняются

----------

## Pinkbyte

А собрано точно модулем? Покажите zgrep CPUFREQ /proc/config.gz

----------

## SmilePlz

.config

```
 561 # x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers$

 562 #$

 563 CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE=y$

 564 # CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set$                                                                                                                                 

 565 CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m$

 566 # CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB is not set$

 567 # CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set$

 568 # CONFIG_X86_AMD_FREQ_SENSITIVITY is not set$

 569 # CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set$

 570 # CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set$
```

----------

## Pinkbyte

Ну тогда у меня идей больше нет

----------

## SmilePlz

надо переустановить систему...

кстати не только у меня такая проблема http://gentoo.ru/node/28133. а что делать дальше... может я что сломал или кто то другой сломал? у тебя все работает? =)

----------

## TigerJr

А случайно acpid этим не занимается?

----------

## KosmiK

Убери нафиг Intel P-state.

И тогда заработает acpi-cpufreq. И все будет норм.  :Cool: 

----------

